# Griswolds got nothing on us!



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We took my parents to get our trees Friday, only outing they've had since Kung Flu started. They pick this nice little Fraser fir, maybe 5' tall. Our turn. Now the ceilings in our living room are 9'. I don't like big trees, but since our Christmas isn't gonna be like normal, we wanted to do something silly and go all out. Found a perfect Fraser Fir and hauled it home. I didn't take a tape measure but can judge length fairly decently. Or so I thought....

There are 900 small lights on this bad boy. I had to modify the tree stand a bit with a 5" diameter trunk.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you remember the saw or just yank the thing out of the ground!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And don't let Snots drink the tree water!


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

You did check for the squirrel, right?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

A good friend of mine that's no longer with us, use to live in a small 2 bedroom apartment. Space being at a premium and having a light fixture above the kitchen table, he was creative. He hung the tree upside down, to where it barely cleared the table. :huh: Made it easy to turn the lights on/off though. 

When he moved to his present house, his kids still wanted the tree upside down. Which he did for several more years when they were younger. The kid's thinking was that way there was more room for presents under the tree. Makes me wonder if his widow and grown kids (now in their 30's) are going back to that 'tradition' this year.

So my thinking Stack, was you went with a side ways tree, until I seen your pics. 

Larry


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Christmas Vacation, one of my all time favorite movies


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I didn't take a tape measure but can judge length fairly decently. Or so I thought....


Could have been worse...... LOL


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Lookin good Stack!

My family runs a Christmas tree lot this time of year. My wife has 2 real ones and 2 fake ones up so far. I tell her it's a good thing we sell trees bc if we didn't I'd never be able to afford her.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My wife has put up three trees so far, she's trying to politely ask a girlfriend for one back that she thought she didn't want, she forget she didn't have one for our bedroom as well. She's also decorated the doghouses outside. Long as she's home decorating she aint shopping so all's good.

Decided instead of spending money on each other this christmas we(???) are going to remodel the pantry to match the kitchen.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

The one time my wife and I agreed on no gifts so we can do something like that she bought me one anyways. Not falling for that again.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> The one time my wife and I agreed on no gifts so we can do something like that she bought me one anyways. Not falling for that again.


+1, got to get her something. At least in my case, as I say "it's easier to sleep with both eyes closed". 

Larry


----------

